#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποκατάσταση συνέχειας καμπτόμενης δοκού

## Mike98

Καλησπέρα,


Έστω ότι κάνω αποκατάσταση συνέχειας δοκού μέσω λεπίδων κορμού και πέλματος, οι οποίες συνδέονται με τη δοκό μέσω κοχλιών. Στο άνω πέλμα της δοκού έχω θλιπτική και στο κάτω εφελκυστική δύναμη, λόγω της ροπής στη δοκό. Τους κοχλίες στο κάτω πέλμα (με την εφελκυστική δύναμη) τους ελέγχω σε διάτμηση και άντυγα. Ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους κοχλίες στο άνω πέλμα της δοκού (με την θλιπτική δυναμη); 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## brutagon

Οι κοχλίες είναι σε διάτμηση...ούτε εφελκυσμός ούτε θλίψη (αυτά αφορούν τις λεπίδες)
Άρα ανάλογοι έλεγχοι

----------

